# ABA/O2J swap in mk2



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

For the trans mounts, the rear mount is obvious that I use a rear bracket from an O2A. But what about the front and starter bolts? I've searched so many threads and I come up with so many answers.
Who has actually done a swap like this and knows what I need?
I saw some pics on a thread around here concerning the shifter box install, but I can't find them any more. Little help?


_Modified by Big Daddy Roth at 5:15 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Big Daddy Roth)*

02a/o2j starter bolts. what front subframe are you using? ive used both mk3 aba bracket and g60 bracket (fits a little better)


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (bonesaw)*

mk2 sub-frame


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Big Daddy Roth)*

should be able to use hte mk2 mount. never really did it with mk2 subframe.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (bonesaw)*

16V passat mount looks like it will work.
Going to use a VR O2A clutch with the 16V 228mm flywheel and starter.
My last concern is will the passat master operate the O2J slave?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Big Daddy Roth)*

depends on what pedal cluster you use, if b3/corrado you will need the non-abs bracket. clutch master from b3/rado and line. slave can be from b3/b4/rado/mk3.
the mk4 lines use quick connects. if you use a b4 pedal cluster which uses mk3 style master cyl you can prob use the mk4 master and slave and just bend the line to fit.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (bonesaw)*

Well I have a ll the b3/'raddo pedal/clutch bits. I forgot the O2J slave uses a non-NPF fitting. I guess I'm fabricating a hose. I just wanted to know if the total volumetric displacement of the O2A master was enough to operate the O2J slave. Unless the O2J master will fit in place of the O2A master.


_Modified by Big Daddy Roth at 9:13 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Big Daddy Roth)*

if using the b3 rado pedal cluster than no. the 02j uses the ball and clip where the pedal cluster uses a pin. i dont tihnk the 02j stuff is any better other than the quick release lines.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (bonesaw)*

OK, so a O2J master is out of the quesation, as I already guessed. 
So the question still remains, Will the the O2A master displace the same volume of fluid as the O2J master?
Or can we switch my last idea a little bit and use an O2A slave and get the same stroke and force? Will it bolt in?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Big Daddy Roth)*

the 02a and 02j stuff is practically the same. hell the trans are practically the same.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (bonesaw)*

Yup, I'm just going to swap the O2A slave cylinder in.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Big Daddy Roth)*

For my 20v/O2J I'm using front mount bracket pn 191 199 273 C with the Mk2 front cross member. I'll be using the O2A master/slave and hose too in place of my O2J parts.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Boostin20v)*

That P/N is a stock m2 braket on an O2O, I know for a fact that it's not going to fit.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Big Daddy Roth)*

Than your doing something wrong...


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Boostin20v)*

Stock 020 front mount bracket does NOT fit. You need an 02A Corrado G60 or Passat 16V bracket. 
The 020 bracket only has 2 of the 3 required holes for the starter bolts.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Veedubgti)*

As seen above mine is working 100%


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Boostin20v)*

i use the g60 bracket and only use the 2 holes. it really dont matter


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_As seen above mine is working 100%









Sure it works but its still missing one of the bolts in the starter. I'm the type of person that likes to do things the factory correct way. I won't apologize for not being a hack.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Veedubgti)*

I'd love to see a picture of your installation, you know since its certainly better not having been hacked.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Boostin20v)*

Plenty of pics in the link in my sig.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_
Sure it works but its still missing one of the bolts in the starter. I'm the type of person that likes to do things the factory correct way. I won't apologize for not being a hack.


The factory correct way is to use all three bolt holes.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_Plenty of pics in the link in my sig.









That's the link I was looking for, thnks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What flywheel/starter combo are you using? 16V 228mm?


_Modified by Big Daddy Roth at 4:21 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Big Daddy Roth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Daddy Roth* »_
That's the link I was looking for, thnks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What flywheel/starter combo are you using? 16V 228mm?

_Modified by Big Daddy Roth at 4:21 PM 2-13-2008_

G60 flywheel and VR6 228mm Spec stage 3


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Veedubgti)*

According to my resources a G60 flywheel and A 16V Passat FW are the same thing. N'est pas?
I noticed you are using an O2A slave. Does it just bolt in? Any mods required there?
Are you using the whole "one touch down" P/W system from a 'raddo?


_Modified by Big Daddy Roth at 4:33 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Big Daddy Roth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Daddy Roth* »_According to my resources a G60 flywheel and A 16V Passat FW are the same thing. N'est pas?
I noticed you are using an O2A slave. Does it just bolt in? Any mods required there?

Yeah, I think Passat 16V flywheel would be are the same. 
02A slave bolts right on, no mods required.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_Plenty of pics in the link in my sig.









Check again, 3 pages an no pictures of the mount http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
Check again, 3 pages an no pictures of the mount http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I can easily take some if you'd really like me to.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Veedubgti)*

an 02A and 02J are very very simular. alot of parts are interchangable between the two. you have to use a passat or corrado or 02A 4 cyl 228mm flywheel. the clutch and pressure plate can be 4 cyl or VR6


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_
I can easily take some if you'd really like me to.









I'm always interested to see other people's swaps. I'd like some pictures if you can.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: ABA/O2J swap in mk2 (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_The 020 bracket only has 2 of the 3 required holes for the starter bolts.


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_Sure it works but its still missing one of the bolts in the starter.

bump for a picture of this 3rd starter bolt.
02A Mount/Starter Diagrams


















_Modified by Boostin20v at 10:38 AM 3-31-2008_


----------

